# Buying an offset smoker in Europe - urgent help needed on a model



## Tobias Ostheim (Apr 27, 2019)

Hey guys!

My name is Tobias and I live in Germany. SInce I got infected by the BBQ virus a few years ago, I am smoking on a Masterbuilt 40" electric smoker.
But now it's definitely time to make progress towards more serious BBQ, as this became a quite serious topic to me in the past years  

We don't have a real BBQ-culture over here in Europe. Therefore it's really hard to find any European manufacturers of high-quality offset pits. Importing one from the U.S. is really expensive due to shipping and German import taxes.

After deep research I found a manufacturer in Eastern Europe called "Nette Lette Grill". The most versatile model and my preferred smoker would be this one: http://www.holzofenshop.com/en/reverse-flow-grill-smoker-24-xl-8-mm-with-smokehouse.html&language=en

As an alternative I found this one, located in the UK: https://www.bbqmates.co.uk/product/bm-s-5-reverse-flow-offset-smoker-new-new-new/

As you guys in the U.S. have a great variety of different pit builders and therefore experience, I would like to ask you whether you could give me an assessment on this smoker.
The price in USD would be around $3,650.

What do you think?

Thank you so much!


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Apr 27, 2019)

I have a friend in Eurpoe who runs a Nette Lette, he is very pleased with the results and the quality is excellent he's had it for a couple years. 

That BMS-5 sure looks like they build it right, the design and features are impressive. It would be a hard choice, either of those will produce great BBQ.


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 27, 2019)

It looks exactly like a "Lyfe Tyme Smoker that in made in Uvalde Texas. You have made a good choice, the price seems a little high but not too bad. I have one of the LyfeTyme smokers and it has served me quite well for the past 20 years. They don't rust out and are heavy duty just like the one you are looking at.  Buyit !

HT


----------



## old sarge (Apr 27, 2019)

Those are  a couple of fine looking smokers. Both are reverse flow and I don't think you could go wrong with either unit.


----------



## Tobias Ostheim (Apr 27, 2019)

Well, do you think I might issues with the airflow at "Nette Lette" smoker, which is some kind of hybrid between reverse flow and regular offset with its two exhaust stacks?


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 27, 2019)

the second like would be my choice


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 27, 2019)

Both look well made, but the second link has the KCBS seal of approval on it. 

https://www.kcbs.us/

I'd go with the second choice, but I'm sure both would work just fine.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 27, 2019)

Tobias Ostheim said:


> Well, do you think I might issues with the airflow at "Nette Lette" smoker, which is some kind of hybrid between reverse flow and regular offset with its two exhaust stacks?


I really do not know.  Here are some youtube links:

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=nette+lette+smoker

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=BM+S-5+reverse+flow+offset+smoker


----------



## Tobias Ostheim (May 1, 2019)

Thanks for all of your responses! I think I will go with BBQmates :-)
The only think what I’m not sure about is the size: 

BM S-4:https://www.bbqmates.co.uk/product/b...r-new-new-new/
BM S-5:https://www.bbqmates.co.uk/product/b...r-new-new-new/

Usually I’m a “the bigger the better” personality, but in this case in about 75% of all cooks I’m only cooking for me and my wife and sometimes other family members. Only the remainder would be large cooks for more people.

Concerning your experience, would the wood consumption of the S-5 be much higher than S-4?
I have really no clue how much wood an average cook in coolers of these sizes would need as I am currently using my electric smoker only.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Tobias Ostheim (May 30, 2019)

Hey guys!

I just wanted to follow-up with you on a question before I pull the trigger: I could get the S-5 without an insulated firebox but with a warmer above it for around $700 more. Just like the one shown in the middle on this picture:







Is it better to have a warmer or an insulated firebox in your opinion? A lot of Lang smokers you have in the U.S. have this reverse flow warmer solution as I can see on various BBQ-Facebook groups

Thanks a lot!


----------



## InThePittBBQ (May 30, 2019)

I'm lucky enough to have both on my Shirley Fabrication pit, but I don't know of any other pit builder that can fab an insulated box and a warmer together.

I cooked on Lang 84's and 108's for some time with a 1/4" firebox and a warmer and I wouldn't be without a warming cabinet ever if it was available. It gives you far more options in cooking different types of proteins that finish far apart in some cases and if you like to host large cookouts with guests coming at different times you can safely hold food for several hours as people come and go. 

It just makes life easier for the cook to transfer items from the main chamber to the cabinet without having to go inside to a warm oven etc. 

Also it's great for keeping side dishes hot and ready to serve, no one wants roasted corn or mac and cheese that's ambient temperature if it's left to sit out for long. 

It's a hard choice to give up the added efficiency of the insulated box but I'd go for that warmer you won't miss the extra cost once it's home and your using it.


----------

